# botched xorg install



## synack (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am running FreeBSD-STABLE 8 on my asus N50VN and am having some problems installing xorg..

I have read man 7 ports and tried 

```
rmconfig
```


```
rm-config-recursive
```

and have done so in all of the ports directories that the meta port uses. I downloaded and ran gnomelogalyzer and it said to try


```
portupgrade -a
```

which I did and it still didn't fix the problem. Is there a way to get rid of what is installed and start the xorg meta port again? I have even gone through /usr/ports/CHANGES

cheers,

synack


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 15, 2010)

It looks like most of the xorg, x, x11, xf86 stuff depends on devel/pkg-config, so you may be able to get by with something like `# pkg_delete -fr pkg-config\*` (be safe and run pkg_delete(1) with [red]-n[/red] first, to make sure it's doing what you want).  Assuming you don't have tons installed, using pkg_delete(1) one thing (or some glob of things) at a time on the stuff in /var/db/pkg/ might be easy enough.  It accepts most of your standard globbing characters, like * ? [[A-Za-z0-9] and such (though they should be escaped, either with [red]\[/red] or whatever level of quotes you deem appropriate) if you don't want them expanded by the shell (you don't want them expanded by the shell, by the way).

*I don't really advise doing the below, it's using a hammer as a screwdriver*
That said, if you seriously do want to blow away every single package and port you've installed, a simple `# rm -rf /usr/local/* /var/db/pkg/* /var/db/ports/*` will suffice.


----------



## synack (Mar 15, 2010)

cheers fronclynne,

that seemed to do the trick.

synack.:beer


----------



## synack (Mar 15, 2010)

the advice you gave worked great, but /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection is exiting with and Error code 1. 

```
gmake: *** [all] Error code 2
```

the problem is;


```
gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir'
gmake[2]: *** no rule to make target '/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h', needed by GLib-2.0.gir'. Stop.
```

edit: I tried to re-install devel/pkg-config but that fails to fix the problem as well


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't suggest much, sadly, since devel/gobject-introspection installs fine here.  But you're better off starting a new thread on that since no-one who read this thread earlier will bother to look for unrelated followups.

Couple of guesses though:
Make sure your ports tree is up-to-date via portsnap(8) (preferentially), or csup (if you must).  It looks like the port doesn't have all of the dependencies correctly set . . . do you have devel/glib20 installed?  If that fixes it, definitely contact the maintainer and let him know (friendly-like).  If not, start a new thread for this, or look in one of the other threads dealing with gobject-introspection (I think there are a couple).

(BTW)
	
	



```
> pkg_info -r gobject\*
Information for gobject-introspection-0.6.7:

Depends on:
Dependency: python26-2.6.4
Dependency: perl-threaded-5.10.1
Dependency: pkg-config-0.23_1
Dependency: pcre-8.00
Dependency: m4-1.4.14,1
Dependency: libffi-3.0.9
Dependency: libiconv-1.13.1_1
Dependency: gettext-0.17_1
Dependency: glib-2.22.4
Dependency: gamin-0.1.10_3
Dependency: gio-fam-backend-2.22.4
Dependency: bison-2.4.1,1
```


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 21, 2010)

synack said:
			
		

> the advice you gave worked great, but /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection is exiting with and Error code 1.
> 
> ```
> gmake: *** [all] Error code 2
> ...



Your glib 2.0 install is busted. If you can fix that and do make clean-recursive before running make install you should be on your way to fixing the problem.


----------



## synack (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the reply. Being kinda noobish this isn't something I would have figured out.

Cheers.

synack


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 23, 2010)

Np ... it's all a learning curve ..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2010)

@synack

Did you manage to solve the problem?


----------

